# useless plastics



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Members,
A similar thread...
I have many old soft plastics that tackle shop owners assured gullible me was "the go".Now I have slider grubs,atomic 4 cm pogie tailed shads,1cm berkley powerbait yabbies,ecogear pad tue,rack gliders ,daiwa 4 cm lizards,8cm lizards etc.etc.What do you do to make your useless plastics attractive to estuarine species,or do I mix it up with fido's pal and feed it to the noisy bugger next door?
Regards,
johnny


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Feed to Fido I think - no I reckon Gulps chopped up could bring the fish on!!! ??

Wopfish


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Forget about those Johnny I have some berkley clams and crabs that are the go, if you want tocatch fish try these I can sell them to you for $5 a pack, you can robably get a good deal on the squid too. Seriously though I have I have some crawfish pattern that even the toadies wont touch, I keep them for the day the fish will take anything.


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll have the Slider grubs, either the bream or bass grubs as they are both awesome! Was just thinking the other day how some plastics are now uncool, but still work a treat. Slider bream grubs for me have taken flatties to 82cms, bream to 35cms, trevs, solid whiting etc etc etc. Bass grubs have taken big flatties, solid bream, big trevs, kings to 78cms (the pearl Slider bass grub is a little secret weapon for Sydney kings in clear flat water) etc etc etc. 
I'm starting to go back to un-Gulp lures. Gulps are bait and it's cheating :lol: . Wanna stay a lure purist  .


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Sliders are my most used soft plastic, I have the full colour range.

Just on Saturday gone a caught a 45 cm Bass on one.Bream love them, yellas and flatties.

If you think there useless pass them onto me I'll use em.

Cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

A lot of research goes into the quailty brands sp's, so somewere presented the right way a fish is going to love them.

I have found that it is your own confidence with a lure that sometimes makes the difference. I love the squidgy wrigglers but have been with people using shads or baby shrimp and were both catching fish. If I change from the wrigglers i don't catch squat.

So i think my confidence with the wrigglers means i present them and work them better than other sp's, there is also colour choice on the day, matching the local bait etc.

EG: theres a pipe with resident ep's in it they will only touch the fluro green gulp minnows nothing else. Go figure.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

The clams work it you're very patient.
Try moving the clam every 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

If you want to try the clams, you may as well have a go with the gulp 'cut bait' - it's just a big flat sheet of gulp that you cut to size :shock:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Johnny,

Suggest you bundle-up all those useless soft plastics and either (1) soak them in a tub of tuna oil (2) spray them with scent or (3) buy a tub of the new Gulp Alive and pour a little of the liquid into another container and put the old SP's into that. Key point is to add some extra smell/odour into them, which will make them more attractive to fish.

Obviously, SP's are manufactured from many different materials. So some of your old SP's will do well in the oil/scent/Gulp Alive juice - while some might just breakdown and become a blob. You can easily separate them into their own types/makes and do a smaple test on one of each type with the various liquids to see if they breakdown etc.

Otherwise give them to fiddo or to another fisho who doesn't know any better.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

wait until you get a hot bite on your "favourite" plastics Jonny and then give the "duds" a go before you consign them to the trash.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

All great stuff!Top shelf opinions everyone!
Keep it going!
johnny


----------



## megayak (Jul 13, 2007)

you just mentioned some great plastics that all have a permanent place in my tackle collection - Try the Pad tue on bream around natural structure, and keep the sliders for the bass or go blitz some reefies with them -you have a great selection there, what you need is some sound advice on how to use them.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

CAN ALWAYS USE THEM FOR BERLEY :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Happy Fishin
Fishbrain


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Ken,
I bought three squid gulp packs on special last week.I'm gonna experiment! 
I think by their lack of action that they be used somewhat passively as the shrimps can.I intend to spice up my black magic snapper rigs with squids for attracting scent/texture to the sabiki fly movement.Furthermore,under a downrigger on the troll would be worth a try.I will try lead line 1st as I have some lying around.On the fast troll a reaction strike from tailor or salmon I will be trying also.As a pure bait,I may even slice strips into the plastic to up its action like tentacles and spice it with even more scent.Hope this provides some starting points!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

kraley said:


> I am probably not fishing them right, but I can't get anything interested in the Gulp Squids. Its a pity too, because I would love to have a good artificial squid to replace fresh/flash frozen.


Kraley have u seen an episode of fishing WA where they use artificial squid on a dropper along with a fresh bait 4 snapper and dhu? its a good show and got me thinking about fishing a bait/plastic mix on paternosters off the rocks. No reason can't be tried from a yak and with those gulps - I only got a rock cod so far with it up at avoca but will persevers/experiment. The cod took the top dropper with a plastic on...


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

colzinho said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > I am probably not fishing them right, but I can't get anything interested in the Gulp Squids. Its a pity too, because I would love to have a good artificial squid to replace fresh/flash frozen.
> ...


i've often thought that they need to make sinkers/dropper weights with a moulded in hook and a soft plastic fish shaped sheath. You need to have a sinker to get the bait down - why not make it bait/lure as well.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

sitonit said:


> Forget about those Johnny I have some berkley clams and crabs that are the go, .


How good are those berkley clams! Mimic the action of a clam to perfection!


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Have you ever noticed whatever plastic is your fave at the moment seems to spend the most time tied on the end of the line. Even when the fishing is slow I seem to persist with 3" berkly gulp shakey shad in pumpkinseed. So do I catch most of my fish with this lure because it's a great lure or because it is most likely the one I am flicking about when I have everything else right? My collection is full of the lures that used to be my favourites but don't seem to see the light of day now. My best tip is go and use these sp's for the first dozen or so casts - if you don't catch anything then think about changing. 
David Green (Flathead on SP guru from the gold coast) apparently only allows each member of his team 3 types of plastic when they fish the flattie classic because he believes if you aren't catching fish on your SP, it's not because of the lure.

Whats the worst that can happen - you loose a few SP's you don't really like to a snag?


----------

